# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Seeing deceased relatives in dreams

## hypnocella

Hello, does anyone believe they can experience real visitations from relatives in dreams? I don't know, that's why I pose the question. I have had a pretty real dream of my deceased grandfather, it just seemed so real like that was him, but how could you really know.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

I don't believe that every time you see someone who is deceased that you are actually meeting them. I do believe that it is possible to make contact with them through a dream.
As for how you can really know, that's hard to answer. Maybe you can ask your spirit guide in your dream, (if you believe that they exist).

----------


## RunflaCruiser

> Hello, does anyone believe they can experience real visitations from relatives in dreams? I don't know, that's why I pose the question. I have had a pretty real dream of my deceased grandfather, it just seemed so real like that was him, but how could you really know.



Try and make the next one lucid. If you could meet him in a lucid state it would be really cool.

----------

